# Which Spitfire Libraries besides the main orchestra are worth it?



## Fitz (May 2, 2019)

Looking at the WishList... what are some offerings that people like besides the Symphony and Chamber stuff.

Kinda looking at LCO or Albion V / IV. What have people found useful?


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 2, 2019)

The LABS series 


To be honest though, you hear lots of good stuff about their choir


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 2, 2019)

Depends on your needs. I could not live without Frank Ricotti's Mallets collection, which is leagues beyond any other offerings. I am also heavily dependent upon the Andy Findon Kitbag pair (I'm doing this from memory while eating lunch at the office; apologies if I got those names wrong). But I use a lot of world instruments in my music, as well as chromatic percussion. Your needs may be different.

Hans Zimmer Professional Percussion is extremely well-recorded, but is very specific in how it handles each instrument and doesn't cover much ground. Thus you may have difficulty justifying the cost. It is not always my first choice, but in projects where that specific sound is needed, it's good.

The regular Spitfire Percussion has been overlooked by many of us, even if we own it, but started getting talked about more lately. I am using it quite a bit now, but in many cases do have better sources. Very well recorded, and a pretty good choice overall of articulations and mic placement.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 2, 2019)

I use a lot of their other libraries too, but not as much as the ones listed above. Mostly that's a matter of not yet having put in the time.


----------



## LinusW (May 2, 2019)

Not sure whether you would count Symphonic EVOs or Olafur EVOs as parts of the "main orchestra", but their EVOs are awesome for slow pieces. 
Then, I often sprinkle stuff from Albion V, from soft brass to steam pads.


----------



## CT (May 2, 2019)

I don't have a ton of their offerings to comment on, compared to some here, but I know that Albion V, LCO Strings, and the Eric Whitacre Choir are masterworks.

Alternative Solo Strings is perfect at what it does, and in a way, you can use it as a more playable version of some of their EVO-based strings.

The Studio series must be one of the best starter options out there. It's far from perfect, but what it enables you to do at its price point is pretty much unrivaled. The Bernard Herrmann Toolkit is a bit niche but still versatile, and fills in some gaps (percussion etc.) in the Studio line, locking in perfectly with it (same room, players (I think), microphones, engineer).

Like others have said, the LABS stuff is incredible. I have quite a few of the old Kontakt Labs instruments that have been repackaged in the Spitfire Player, and the new ones they've been releasing are really impressive too.

The only Spitfire library that I own which I think I would resell if I could is Orchestral Swarm, but that's my fault for making a somewhat hasty purchase, and not being able to find much use for it in my music. It's a very cool set of sounds.


----------



## DSmolken (May 2, 2019)

I like the LCO strings, and the BHCT and ASS look very tempting too.


----------



## VinRice (May 2, 2019)

LCO and Albion V are great, Forget Albion IV unless you have a spare year to document what the hell is actually in there. Some truly great stuff but my God it's a labour to get to what you are looking for. Everybody should have the basic Studio series.


----------



## whiskers (May 2, 2019)

miket said:


> I don't have a ton of their offerings to comment on, compared to some here, but I know that Albion V, LCO Strings, and the Eric Whitacre Choir are masterworks.
> 
> Alternative Solo Strings is perfect at what it does, and in a way, you can use it as a more playable version of some of their EVO-based strings.
> 
> ...





DSmolken said:


> I like the LCO strings, and the BHCT and ASS look very tempting too.


glad to hear, currently debating about LCOS and AltSS...May get the Bohemian bundle (already have BHCT) if discount is significant.


----------



## Henu (May 2, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Frank Ricotti's Mallets collection



Could you, or possibly someone else who has it, tell me if you consider the Marimba to be better for non-classical stuff than the Soniccouture one? I need a good allaround snappy Marimba (think jazz/ pop/ rock) and really like SC's Grand Marimba for that but I don't have it in my personal arsenal. 
So I've been thinking if the Ricottis could be as good or even better than it, and maybe I should buy that collection instead. The Steel Drum included is also tempting.


----------



## StillLife (May 3, 2019)

Admittedly, I am sort of a Spitfire-junkie. All high quality stuff. I think they excel in depth and quality of sound, and- as ism has put it - a sonority that is quite unique. 
Apart from anything strings or otherwise orchestral, I love the North 7 library (4 electric piano's), the OA toolkit (also lovely piano), Glass & Steel (though I may need to upgrade my pc for it...), Enigma (now: Ambient Guitars), and, above all: the Sounddust collections. I think their interest in Pendle's lovely sounding and highly inspirational libraries are testament to Spitfire's approach to music making. 
I do have three libraries of them I do not use as much as the other, two of them rather big: Albion V, BHCT and orchestral swarm, but that has much more to do with me having difficulty using large do it all libs (as opposed to the specialized ones like SCS or SSoS) than them being not of quality.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 3, 2019)

Far and away; I use it on all my jazz projects. It has more bite and cuts through the mix better. I'm super-tired at this late hour so don't have the energy to look into it after a few years, but my recollection is that Ricotti includes more mallet types. Can't remember whether auto-switching of mallets by velocity and/or note range is part of SC. Ricotti does rolls at certain velocities also. But I use SC's vibraphone, in spite of how much extra work is required due to the complexity of pedaling. Or maybe because of it, as it's why I get the most realistic phrasing with it.


----------



## constaneum (May 3, 2019)

What about spitfire harp ?


----------



## Fitz (May 3, 2019)

VinRice said:


> LCO and Albion V are great, Forget Albion IV unless you have a spare year to document what the hell is actually in there. Some truly great stuff but my God it's a labour to get to what you are looking for. Everybody should have the basic Studio series.


Is LCO strings different from what they released in January?


----------



## whiskers (May 3, 2019)

Fitz said:


> Is LCO strings different from what they released in January?


Yeah. Jan was LCO Textures


----------



## Fitz (May 3, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Yeah. Jan was LCO Textures


Would you recommend that?


----------



## whiskers (May 3, 2019)

Fitz said:


> Would you recommend that?


I enjoy it. It's basically an Evo with long reverb, but the sources are really organic. Demos should give you an idea, especially this thread. Lot of 'padlike' sounds


----------



## Henu (May 3, 2019)

constaneum said:


> What about spitfire harp ?



Very nice sound and blends also nicely into almost anything. Has enough bite but can easily become a bit mushy from the lows when room mics are utilized heavily. The overall sound is a bit "middle-ground": depending on the context, it might be a bit too big or too small- sounding. It's my main orchestral harp-to-go.


----------



## ridgero (May 3, 2019)

Albion One -50% -> wow, what a great deal!


----------



## whiskers (May 3, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Albion One -50% -> wow, what a great deal!


What?


----------



## Mornats (May 3, 2019)

They asked people on Facebook to vote for a library they'd like to have 50% off instead of 40% and Albion One won.


----------



## whiskers (May 3, 2019)

Mornats said:


> They asked people on Facebook to vote for a library they'd like to have 50% off instead of 40% and Albion One won.


Nice, I don't do Facebook. Guessing thats kinda redundant with OT Arks?


----------



## jbuhler (May 3, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Nice, I don't do Facebook. Guessing thats kinda redundant with OT Arks?


GAS really doesn't like comments like this. 

There are enough differences that it can be worth owning both. These days I tend to use Albion One, along with Masse brass and woodwinds, SCS ensemble patch, vln 1 and cello legato, as a sketching library, since Albion One has legatos and Masse has full sections loaded in a single patch. It's pretty easy then to swap in instruments from SSO and SCS as needed. Many of the Ark instruments, by contrast, are in my main template.

Albion One is also pretty resource friendly, more so than the Arks, which are far more detailed. Its Easter Island hits are pretty great and it has the steamband and Brunel loops, like all the Albions. But if you have the Arks and you are ok with not having the upper winds (or you have other libraries to cover you there) and you don't care about the steamband and the Brunel loops, Albion One may not get much use.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 3, 2019)

Whiskers might have at least partly meant that, if you're wanting an ensemble library and don't mind it nice and wet, then Met Arks I and II might be preferable to Albion One. I completely agree with that statement.

You have some really good points re: A1 @jbuhler 

But Albion One (besides EVO 1) remains the biggest SA disappointment for me. I ended up only really liking the Spicc/Stacc patch, otherwise I almost never use it. 

The Arks, on the others hand..._*huge*_ love for, and if you have even just the first 2 then imo you have it all over A1, whether you have the (in some ways better) Albion Legacy on top of the latter or not.

There are too many trouble patches for me in A1 as opposed to Met Arks, and to be completely forthright I've actually gotten the Arks to sit right with drier libs like EWH, BHCT and the Hein instruments. I can't say that about A1...in fact I regret the large chunks of time I spent trying to integrate dry instruments into projects with the latter. Once I got the Arks I was pretty much all set.

Finally, the Arks just plain _sound_ better to me.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 3, 2019)

I place Spitfire Harp in the middle of my long list of harp libraries (yes, I'm a harp freak as I play the celtic version of the instrument but not the concert pedal harp). And as long as that list is (or perhaps due to its length), I never got around to CineHarp or some others that are loved around here. Mostly because the two VSL Harps pretty much get used in everything, so I wonder why I bothered buying any others! They are so different from each other that a lot of ground is covered.

Here's my current ranking order for harp libraries that I own:

Vienna Instruments — two models available
Soundiron Elysium Harp (Kontakt) — Lyon & Healy Brass Concert Harp (47 strings)
Chocolate Audio Glissando Harps (Kontakt) — Camac (47 strings), Salvi (47 strings)
Garritan Harps (ARIA) — Lyon & Healy, Salvi, and Venus
Sonokinetic Arpeggio Concert Harp (Kontakt)
OTS Angelic Harp (Kontakt)
Spitfire Harp (Kontakt)
Xsample Library (Kontakt)
Miroslav Philharmonik (SampleTank)
Audio Wonder Wonder Harp (Kontakt) — Elysium
Modartt Pianoteq **PM** — Salvi Concert Grand Harp (47 strings)
UVI IRCAM Solo Instruments (Falcon)
Rapture Pro
EW Symphonic Orchestra (Play)
EW Goliath (Play)
The rankings are based on timbre, multiple models available, articulations, and whether it cuts through a mix. Note that I don't care for glissando style playing very much, except as an occasional flourish. I'm more inclined to do arpeggios and/or simultaneous contrapuntal parts. So I did not consider glissando handling in my rankings.

Everything on my list (except maybe the bottom three) is quite good. I would say the most significant break on my list is VSL (Vienna Instruments) above everything else, just as with their Concert Guitar. Very crisp and articulate, but can also be cold and harsh if you want/need it that way. Incredibly versatile!

I haven't updated this list using my more recent annotation style, and there might be a couple of errors, such as Audio Wonder being an Elysium Harp as that is also the name of Soundiron's library but not the brand they sampled.


----------



## jbuhler (May 3, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Whiskers might have at least partly meant that, if you're wanting an ensemble library and don't mind it nice and wet, then Met Arks I and II might be preferable to Albion One. I completely agree with that statement.
> 
> You have some really good points re: A1 @jbuhler
> 
> ...


TBH, I'm not especially fond of the strings in Albion One (and I didn't especially like the strings in legacy either), though I like them better than the strings in Ark 1 for most things. I agree the shorts in A1 are better than the longs. If I have to write something quickly and it's mostly in the medium to loud volume range, I can do it and get a credible if not great recording just using Albion One with little fuss. It takes quite a lot more work to do it with the Arks, though the results are more detailed, and I like many of the Ark instruments. Many of them are indeed part of my main template—that's not true of Albion One except the Easter Island hits. So, yes, I agree that the Arks on the whole sound better to me as well.

For purposes of sketching, I'm know there are ensemble style libraries out there for brass at least that sound better to me, but those in Albion One and Masse are good enough if I'm just sketching, and SSB and the brass I use from Iceni and the Arks layer and replace them relatively easily, so that's a real workflow advantage—when I'm working from sketch. It's a similar issue with woodwinds, and the Arks don't cover the upper winds unless you have Ark 4, and those are a bit peculiar. The Albion One upper wind legato patch is pretty decent too if you want that winds in unison sound.

I'll add that in the rare times when I compose on my laptop these days, I almost always use Albion One as the main library just because I find it so efficient with the limited RAM I have in that situation.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 3, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> TBH, I'm not especially fond of the strings in Albion One (and I didn't especially like the strings in legacy either), though I like them better than the strings in Ark 1 for most things. I agree the shorts in A1 are better than the longs. If I have to write something quickly and it's mostly in the medium to loud volume range, I can do it and get a credible if not great recording just using Albion One with little fuss. It takes quite a lot more work to do it with the Arks, though the results are more detailed, and I like many of the Ark instruments. Many of them are indeed part of my main template—that's not true of Albion One except the Easter Island hits. So, yes, I agree that the Arks on the whole sound better to me as well.
> 
> For purposes of sketching, I'm know there are ensemble style libraries out there for brass at least that sound better to me, but those in Albion One and Masse are good enough if I'm just sketching, and SSB and the brass I use from Iceni and the Arks layer and replace them relatively easily, so that's a real workflow advantage—when I'm working from sketch. It's a similar issue with woodwinds, and the Arks don't cover the upper winds unless you have Ark 4, and those are a bit peculiar. The Albion One upper wind legato patch is pretty decent too if you want that winds in unison sound.
> 
> I'll add that in the rare times when I compose on my laptop these days, I almost always use Albion One as the main library just because I find it so efficient with the limited RAM I have in that situation.



It's definitely handy in that respect. And I should mention I feel the strings in both Ark 1 and the "Ones" are truly are the weak point, which is why I replace them with either EWH or Iceni whenever necessary.

I'm probably being too hard on A1...it's just that I was so excited when it came out (I was a major enthusiast of Legacy, and still like it), and to me it just wasn't that much more special. I could have just stayed with Legacy and been happy. 

That said, I like the Darwin stuff in both One and Iceni, and I probably should give those darn woodwinds another try.


----------



## whiskers (May 3, 2019)

Thanks @jbuhler and @Parsifal666 - I'll probably pass on that one


----------



## MichaelVakili (May 3, 2019)

If you need secondary orchestral library - I've at least put my eye on Orchestral swarm, it sounds really nice.


----------



## Sean (May 3, 2019)

Am I alone in not liking the strings (especially high strings) in Albion ONE? They sound kinda synthy to me compared to others.


----------



## constaneum (May 4, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I place Spitfire Harp in the middle of my long list of harp libraries (yes, I'm a harp freak as I play the celtic version of the instrument but not the concert pedal harp). And as long as that list is (or perhaps due to its length), I never got around to CineHarp or some others that are loved around here. Mostly because the two VSL Harps pretty much get used in everything, so I wonder why I bothered buying any others! They are so different from each other that a lot of ground is covered.
> 
> Here's my current ranking order for harp libraries that I own:
> 
> ...



Which one is better for vsl harp. Is garritsm harp that great ? I bought their jazz band but ended up putting aside coz I'm not getting even close to the demo sound. It sounded awful. Herefore, I'm a bit worried the same faith might happen to garritan harps. 

Projectsam has a concert harp which is my current to go for harp and I'm curious where it'll be placed in the list. Hehe


----------



## dpasdernick (May 4, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I place Spitfire Harp in the middle of my long list of harp libraries (yes, I'm a harp freak as I play the celtic version of the instrument but not the concert pedal harp). And as long as that list is (or perhaps due to its length), I never got around to CineHarp or some others that are loved around here. Mostly because the two VSL Harps pretty much get used in everything, so I wonder why I bothered buying any others! They are so different from each other that a lot of ground is covered.
> 
> Here's my current ranking order for harp libraries that I own:
> 
> ...




Wow! That's a lot of harps but I guess if you're doing a gig with the following playlist you'd be covered...

1) I left my Harp in San Francisco
2) The Harp of the matter
3) Total eclipse of the Harp
4) She broke my Harp so I busted her jaw
5) Turn on your Harp light
6) you gotta have Harp
7) She stuck a dagger in my Harp
8) Harp of gold
9) Bringing on the Harpbreak
10) Harpbreaker
11) Harp shaped box
12) Kickstart my Harp
13) Harpbreak Hotel

Alrighty then... Back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## whiskers (May 4, 2019)

don't want to derail the thread to much, but curious on if anyone has both Studio and Symphony series and which they prefer? The Symphony bundle SCS edition would be tempting if all the libs were quality.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 4, 2019)

TBH, I haven't put Garritan Harps to the true test yet as I'm so happy with VSL in every single project that has a Harp (probably at least 15% of my projects). I have only played it solo, and was impressed by the timbre and the range due to the number of harp models included and the quality of the brands chosen. Like I said, VSL towers above the rest, in terms of articulateness and the notes not blurring together when playing more percussively. But I do think that overall most harp choices are at least pretty good; just maybe not all of them quite as versatile for every playing style.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 4, 2019)

the union organ. That's probably the one library that meets my expecations 100%


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 4, 2019)

The Union Chapel Organ -- I forgot about that one! I bought it when it came out, which from the file system time date stamps looks to be fairly recent -- October 2018? That's probably why I haven't had a chance to put it to a full test yet, other than playing around with it on its own.

Looks like I placed it ever so slightly below Soundiron's Lakeside Pipe Organ (recorded nearby at lake Merritt in Oakland CA) and Garritan's large collection (which I rank high mostly for its academic depth and its breadth of coverage of different eras). VSL of course towers above the rest, due to its incredible recording quality and gigantic number of stops as well as ease of programming and mixing registers (the organ version of that terminology; not music staff version).

As a friend of mine who is a professional pipe organ player said many years ago: the organ is a family of instruments. VSL is NOT the only one I use in my collection, but I'm often pushed towards it when I need certain stops or combinations (registers). I even use Precisionsound's Knutby Church Organ sometimes, as it has a particularly warm timbre without being bright or too "big" sounding. Sonokinetic's Toccata is a bit different too (Bartholomeus Basilica, Netherlands). Too many others too list.

I should get back to the new one from Spitfire this weekend though, as I probably forgot to give it a final pass on some of my more challenging projects where I use 32 or more different stops.


----------



## jimjazzuk (May 4, 2019)

While I wait for CSW, I'm considering one of the Spitfire woodwind libraries in their sale... worth splashing out for the symphonic woodwinds, or just get the studio basic offering?


----------



## whiskers (May 4, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the union organ. That's probably the one library that meets my expecations 100%


i might be picking that and the Grand Cimbalom up. I have 2 organs with Komplete, but neither sound half as good as this.


----------



## CT (May 4, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> The Union Chapel Organ -- I forgot about that one! I bought it when it came out, which from the file system time date stamps looks to be fairly recent -- October 2018? That's probably why I haven't had a chance to put it to a full test yet, other than playing around with it on its own.
> 
> Looks like I placed it ever so slightly below Soundiron's Lakeside Pipe Organ (recorded nearby at lake Merritt in Oakland CA) and Garritan's large collection (which I rank high mostly for its academic depth and its breadth of coverage of different eras). VSL of course towers above the rest, due to its incredible recording quality and gigantic number of stops as well as ease of programming and mixing registers (the organ version of that terminology; not music staff version).
> 
> ...



I use the Union Chapel library along with a few bits and pieces from Garritan to make it into a "larger" instrument.

Apart from Hauptwerk, which I have avoided because it doesn't seem easy to use in a DAW environment, I think Spitfire has the most satisfying virtual pipe organ, from my perspective as someone familiar with pipe organs. Most others seem very cursory in their execution, and while VSL has something comprehensive, I have too many qualms with VSL in general to use that one.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 4, 2019)

Mike, that's a good suggestion to blend the two -- it's always worth trying. As many organs are "Frankenstein Monsters" anyway, there's nothing wrong with the concept of layering two organ libraries to get all of the necessary stops, if the timbres blend well together.

I'm going to put some time into Union Chapel Organ today -- perhaps on the two parts of my unfinished Mass (on the back burner for a while), as I want a warmer texture there due to blending with voices.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 4, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> The Union Chapel Organ -- I forgot about that one! I bought it when it came out, which from the file system time date stamps looks to be fairly recent -- October 2018? That's probably why I haven't had a chance to put it to a full test yet, other than playing around with it on its own.
> 
> Looks like I placed it ever so slightly below Soundiron's Lakeside Pipe Organ (recorded nearby at lake Merritt in Oakland CA) and Garritan's large collection (which I rank high mostly for its academic depth and its breadth of coverage of different eras). VSL of course towers above the rest, due to its incredible recording quality and gigantic number of stops as well as ease of programming and mixing registers (the organ version of that terminology; not music staff version).
> 
> ...




Ive got a lot of organs - and I wouldn't say SF is my favorite organ, but it's an excellent one. Organs are really unique instruments - and each one is it's own living breathing instrument, so the differences between libraries really comes down to 1.) how well it captures it and 2.) if you like the character. 

The room is just as much a part of the instrument as the stops/mechanics of it.


----------



## MexicanBreed (May 5, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> Wow! That's a lot of harps but I guess if you're doing a gig with the following playlist you'd be covered...
> 
> 1) I left my Harp in San Francisco
> 2) The Harp of the matter
> ...



Can't believe you forgot to mention "My Achy Breaky Harp".


----------



## constaneum (May 5, 2019)

i think spitfire solo strings sound awesome.


----------



## nas (May 6, 2019)

I love LCO and Tundra V but two libraries that rarely get mentioned on here are Soundust vol. 1 and 2 which are amazingly creative and inspiring libraries (especially vol. 2) as well as Glass & Steel.


----------



## smallberries (May 17, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Mike, that's a good suggestion to blend the two -- it's always worth trying. As many organs are "Frankenstein Monsters" anyway, there's nothing wrong with the concept of layering two organ libraries to get all of the necessary stops, if the timbres blend well together.



Another way to sort-of increase the number of stops (after you're done stealing stops that "belong" to other manuals) is to shift stops by octaves, sacrificing range, assuming you did not already have a half or doubled length for that stop. I stumbled on this with the Sonokinetic one and it solved my problem just in time to pause my wishlisted Union Chapel purchase. Drat ... next time for sure.


----------



## robgb (May 17, 2019)

Studio Strings.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 17, 2019)

I'm about to give Studio Strings another run-through tonight or tomorrow. I started to do so last weekend, but ran out of time because the parts I was trying were combined string sections and Studio Strings doesn't seem to offer any patches like that.

In general, I find it is best to split such parts and handle each section separately, but these are parts that began years ago on a Yamaha MOTIF workstation. I need to split the parts first so I can use Spitfire and then compare to VSL (which I'm currently using). I need a warm sound in most cases, and surprisingly get the best balance with VSL Orchestral Strings vs. Synchron Strings, Apassionata, or Chamber Strings. I suspect the Spitfire Studio Strings will come closest to that nice warm timbre.

One of the nice things about Spitfire Studio Strings is that it offers divisi. That's getting more common, but is not present in any of VSL's older offerings (I forget whether Synchron Strings has divisi; I think it might).


----------



## aegisninja (May 18, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Whiskers might have at least partly meant that, if you're wanting an ensemble library and don't mind it nice and wet, then Met Arks I and II might be preferable to Albion One. I completely agree with that statement.
> 
> You have some really good points re: A1 @jbuhler
> 
> ...



I have Arks 1 & 2 and Albions One, 2, & 5. So far, I've found the brass in the Arks to be MAGNITUDES better than the Albions, but I like everything else in the Albions just a little bit more (especially the strings and percussion), plus the steam band stuff is actually super useful, though so are the pianos and harps in the Arks (not so much the guitar or drums for me personally).


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 18, 2019)

Wow! Spitfire Studio Strings is an absolutely incredible library! Possibly the most flexible divisi implementation yet, and with the usual Spitfire mic blend possibilities, you can shape this library to almost any ensemble size and room shape that you want! The mics are different enough that you can go warm or cold; your choice.

This is now my top library for orchestral string ensemble work, for held notes and legato, tremolo, etc. I love VSL Solo Strings, but other than the Chamber Strings (when that's what I want), I've always had a bit of trouble with the other two string libraries (and even the new Synchron Strings) in terms of getting the right section balance and timbre. Having put a lot more time into that tonight, I have concluded that Spitfire Studio Strings will often get me where I want to go, and faster.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 24, 2019)

I finally got around to comparing organ libraries tonight, and though VSL is still way on top due to a lot of factors, it is good to have choices and variety of organ timbre (or era). The Spitfire Union Chapel Organ comes in at second place, and in some ways I like the timbre the best of all, but the choices for stops and registrations are far fewer than on VSL Konzerthaus Organ. Highly recommended though.

I might have mentioned Garritan's Organ library as well. It's too late at night for me to have the mental energy to figure out how to create registrations of multiple stops with that library, but the few individual stops that I tried out, did not seem to be recorded nearly as well as other organ libraries that I have. I do not regret buying it on steep discount though, as it is the only regular commercial library (not counting Hauptwerk and GrandOrgue) that gives one an opportunity to compare organs of different eras on the same playing field.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 24, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> Wow! That's a lot of harps but I guess if you're doing a gig with the following playlist you'd be covered...
> 
> 1) I left my Harp in San Francisco
> 2) The Harp of the matter
> ...


Wait there's a song called She broke my heart so I busted her jaw? Who's the misogynist who wrote that?

Never mind, just looked it up - looks like some knob who can't decide if he's a Southern Redneck or Ghetto Gangsta. Don't think I want to know anymore about it.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 26, 2020)

Does anyone recall if there was a hint of a Synchron Harp in one of the Big Bang libraries?

I have the SYNCHRON-ized stuff but none of the harp articulations that I most commonly used are in them, unfortunately.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Symphonic Motions. It's a one trick pony, but in the words of Paul Simon, "it turns that trick with pride."


----------



## LinusW (Nov 26, 2020)

LinusW said:


> Not sure whether you would count Symphonic EVOs or Olafur EVOs as parts of the "main orchestra", but their EVOs are awesome for slow pieces.
> Then, I often sprinkle stuff from Albion V, from soft brass to steam pads.


Due to the resurrection of this thread, I'll throw in Symphonic Motions as an update to my earlier post.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

I don’t see Albion at 50% off....


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmm, I replied due to someone reviving the thread based on harp discussions, and now see that this topic went all over the map, causing massive confusion, so to easyrider above I'll just say that any sales mentioned in this thread were over 18 months ago.


----------

